# Planted Tank Questions



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

I've had this tank setup for more than a year. Originally it housed a 3" green terror which grew to 6". Recently, within the last 2 months I switched the tank to 8 rbs and planted it.

Plant growth is good although some plants are melting and others are Turning yellow(still growing)and roots are fine as well but the tank and plants are overrun by brown algae and green spot algae is beginning to propagate on glass.

This is my second attempt at a planted tank and the first was a total failure resulting in 10 dead p nattereri and all plants as well.

I've learned much since that experience and wish to produce awesome results going foward.

Tank specs
45g
ph 7.6
kh ?
Lights = 92 w distributed in 3 bulbs and 2 fixtures.
No co2

been dosing with a product called Bayfolan Forte because I reside in Mexico and I cannot find most commonly used products as they are hard to find/way over priced.

Some direction would be helpful and I will post pictures a bit later.

Please don't reply with a read this or that because ice literally scourged high and low and have read every thread/webpage in regard to.

What I need is a plant guru who can help me out on a individual basis.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

here are some pictures


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sh*t, you got all kinds of things going on in there.

1) The brown algae on the glass is probably the result of a recycle. Let it be for about 3 weeks, then scrub it off.

2) The plants are yellow due to a nutrient defencincy. My guess would be nitrogen.

3) The stringy algae is due to low co2 and low nutrients.

Dose all nutrients, nitrogen, potassium, and phosphates, and get some form of co2 in there (either glutaraldehyde or seachem excel).

Might be easier to start over especially since you havent taken the plants out of the pots.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

That's discouraging as I thought I was on the right path this time. Do you really consider the situation to be unsalvagable? If been dosing nutrients but figured I needed co2. I don't want to lose my plants or fish this round and everything now seems like an uphill battle.

Also. Only a couple of plants have yet to be planted.

And I was under the assumption that the stringy sh*t was java moss which was floating around and became tangled in the plants?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Platinum Bread Man said:


> That's discouraging as I thought I was on the right path this time. Do you really consider the situation to be unsalvagable? *I Would trim all the dieing leaves off, but plants should be salvageable, but you may want to do a fw dip or something to kill algae. The crypts and anubias looked like they will be fine * If been dosing nutrients but figured I needed co2. I don't want to lose my plants or fish this round and everything now seems like an uphill battle.
> 
> Also. Only a couple of plants have yet to be planted.
> 
> And I was under the assumption that the stringy sh*t was java moss which was floating around and became tangled in the plants?* You may have java moss somewhere, but the stringy stuff i see is green hair algae. Java moss more rope like and you can actually tell its a plant, while this stuff would be slime out of water i would start the redo of the tank by scraping the algae off the glass and cleaning as much as you can out of the actual tank by hand.*


 Do a google for java moss so you know what it looks like

I would almost be inclined just to clean algae then not dose anything for a bit for the tank to cycle then dose from there after you can establish a baseline of what you actually need to dose.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome thanks. The green stuff was sold to me under the name of java moss. I added a diy co2setup as I do not have a regulator for my 10lb co2 tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The big clump could be java moss, but all that other stringy stuff is algae


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

This morning I awoke to a slew of what seem to be nematode? How the f*ck did that sh*t happen?

I've kept fish for many many years and never had this happen? WTF?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im dealing with somthign similar in my 75. Im gettign that long stringy algae too and what looks liek cynobacteria again. No idea wtf Im doign wrong as this will now be the fourth time this stuff has come back. I dotn get it cause I will totally erradicate it for a month or two then bam its back. I have eco complete substrate and dose excel. Should I be dosing somthing else? My tank is looking similar to the OPs plus Im gettign cynobacteria or what looks like it.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

the clump of green was really flat when i bought it but is beginning to display signs of healthy growth.

i find the planaria weird because ive gone months without cleaning my cichlid <didn't have the time> and nothing like this had happened before.

hell, on my last RB tank- the fish died due to several water factors and still no planaria.

im stumped.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I had a case of Cladophora in my 75 gallon, which is impossible to get rid of. I decided that instead of battling the stuff (which I did forever) I just started over again. The reason I did that, is because, its easier to start fresh with no algae instead of getting it to go away. The bad thing about starting over, is that you dont know what your doing wrong in the first part that is causing the algae. You choose your battle.

For the OP, I think that your best option would be to remove all the stringy algae and everything that you think is algae from the tank. It does you no good to have any of it in the tank. When you see it form, remove it at once, and check daily. Do you have access to peroxide? If so, get a syringe (fat medicine type) and spot treat the algae. Dont add too much at once or you will nuke your tank. Make sure your filters are clean which dirty filters will help the algae. If your not dosing, do so now, because it looks like the plants need it. Remove the moss, the stuff is a magnet for dirt and will help the algae grow.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Good call. Thing is I had been dosing (bayfolan forte). But maybe I'm missing certain trace elements? Also I thin I'll definitely rid of the moss as it is garbage to keep up with. Cycling my tank again is gonna suck as I don't have any spare tank besides a 20 g


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

can you post the contents of the bayfolan forte? I can not find much on it.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Gimme a second as when I post on here I'm usually on my iPod touch and illgive you some specs.

I just did some thorough cleaning and sh*t there was a mess under the moss. Moss is something I didn't add last time around and my be the root of most my evils.

I washed the driftwood/filter/glass and did a 50 % water change. I'll take/post pictures tomorrow of the progress.

Although my rb have been eating/acting normal Hopefully I don't kill them with all this sh*t.

This is in spanish I know Howe er it maps Out the nutrie ts (macro/micro)
http://www.bayercropscience.cl/soluciones/download_folletos.asp?c=folletos&a=a_bayfolan.pdf&b=Bayfolan%AE


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

oh my god!!! It's not a tragedy all those algas but... we are close.
how many hours of light you give? how many days from a change of new water? how many months have the lamps bulbs?

Anyway on my opinion you must change the lights (take off if you have blue ones) and reduce for 1 week the hours of light. Change more than 25% with new water osmosis and filter with a good carbon for 7 days (the korallenzuch is the best i know). then put into the tank some algaes eaters as neritinae and otocinclus.
why some plants are still with the recipient in which sellers keep them?


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

ok so im back with an update.

i followed you guys suggestions and finally got rid of the brown algae and my plants are BOOMING all over. added some excel-like products as well as some iron and did plenty of water changes. my RBP are growing wonderfully.

as for why i still have some of them in the store bought containers; its because i dont have enough substrate to plant them as of yet so i kep a few like that. they are doing just fine though.

thanks for the imput all.


----------

